# Logoanimation ähnlich Warner Bros.



## besserwisserde (27. April 2004)

Hallo!

Als erster muß ich sagen, dass mir euer Forum sehr gut gefällt.  Die Tips und Tricks sind wirklich einsame Spitze. Die haben mir schon oft weitergeholfen.

Nun mein Problem:
Ihr kennt doch sicherlich das Warner Bros. - Logo, dass aus den Wolken auftaucht. Ich möchte dies auf eine eigene Animation  mit After Effects umsetzen. Zwar schaffe ich es Wolken zu animieren und mein Logo langsam einfliegen und erscheinen zu lassen. Doch was mir so gut an den Warner-Logo gefällt, ist, dass das Logo sich von links nach rechts langsam aus den Wolken hebt. Dabei ist es zuerst dursichtig - und färbt sich im gleichen Verlauf langsam ein.
Frage: Wie macht man das in After Effects?

Danke im Voraus,
besserwisserde


----------



## gernegut (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

das würde ich mit Zaxwerks 3D Invigorator, Transparent- und Texturemaps realisieren. Das PlugIn ist im Pro-Bundle ab Version 5.x mit dabei. Die Wolken einmal als Ebene für die Textur des Logos ablegen und einmal als sichbare Animation. Die Transparentmap animiert auch als Ebene für den Invigorator anlegen. Noch weitere Fragen oder reicht das?

Gruß


----------



## besserwisserde (28. April 2004)

Danke gernegut!

Das mit der Textur und Transparent hat super funktioniert. Alerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was du mit "Zaxwerks 3D Invigorator" meinst. Ist das ein besonderes Plugin für AF? Hab mir zwar damals die Pro-Version zugelegt, kann aber dies nicht entdecken.
Ich habe im Photoshop Wolken und Logo auf seperate Ebenen gesetzt, wobei ich das Logo auch noch transparent gemacht und mit/ohne Wolken versehen habe. Danach im AF der Reihe nach die Ebenen animiert und einblenden lassen. Schaut recht gut aus. 
Aber was hat es mit den "Zaxwerks 3D Invigorator" auf sich?

Schöne Grüße,
besserwisserde


----------



## gernegut (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

zeig das Ergebnis doch mal.

Zum PlugIn:
http://www.zaxwerks.com/2004/AEInvig_PRO_Hilights.html

Ciao


----------



## besserwisserde (28. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ahh! Das ist damit gemeint. Da kommt man auf den Geschmack. Aber der Preis - uff!
Na ja. Hab´s auch so irgendwie hinbekommen. Vielleicht nicht so profisionell, aber immerhin. Werde in Kürze dies posten.

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe.

schöne Grüße,
besserwisserde

P.S.: Gibt es vielleicht einige gute Plugins für AF die kostenlos sind?


----------

